# Best dressing



## Stirks (Mar 13, 2013)

Any favorites on the best dressings for plastic arch liners?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

autosmart highstyle:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Chemical guys bare bones is good


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I use Autosmart smart shine


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle or Finish, Highstyle lasts longer.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AS Highstyle for me :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

autoglym vinyl/rubber care i tend to find works well or the autoglym tyre dressing which i could swear is the same product with a different smell lol


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

s29nta said:


> autosmart highstyle:thumb:


+1 for me too


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Chemical guys bare bones is good


+ 1 for me too


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Aerospace 303.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Autosmart smart shine its cheaper than histyle


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Meguiars All Season Dressing.


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Aerospace 303 again.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Highstlye or plastic and rubber dressing both from autosmart


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

AF dressle


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Finish :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jack Carter said:


> Meguiars All Season Dressing.


I use that too. :thumb: very good stuff indeed.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Aerospace 303


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

AF Dressle or 303 some retailers consider Dressle to now have the edge over 303


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Highstyle for me too but this time of year it's a waste of time tbh. 
Gonz.


----------

